# Wellbutrin: Has anyone had memory problems go away?



## swimswimswam (Nov 29, 2010)

Hi all,
I started taking Wellbutrin XL 150 mg about a week ago. Today I forgot a) the name of the gym I have a membership at as well as b) the last name of a good friend. Can anyone say "yes I experienced that and it went away"? I have scoured the forums, yahoo answers, askapatient online and have not seen anyone say "the first few weeks I could not remember very basic things but after that I was fine." Seems either people say "never had a single memory problem" or "had memory problems the entire X years I used Wellbutrin."
I've seen this question receive "it's not the medicine it's your depression/ADD/etc" but I promise you I'm pretty much a trivia master and these are incredibly basic facts that I should have at the tip of my fingers. It's quite scary!

thanks in advance for any advice!
sss.


----------



## orbit55 (Apr 23, 2008)

Never been on Wellbutrin, so cannot help you there but this is a HUGE reason I want to get off Klonopin. I'm like you. I can destroy the questions in Jeopardy but ever since being on Klonopin for so long, the simple questions take me longer to remember.


----------



## swimswimswam (Nov 29, 2010)

so the answer is no.. they don't go away? damn and i was liking the motivation and focus wellbutrin provides.


----------



## rustybob (Nov 19, 2009)

I restarted Wellbutrin about a month ago. My memory is mostly fine again. Seriously, the only thing I can't seem to remember is "did I take my pill of Wellbutrin?'. I'm on the SR 150mg three times a day. I think next refill I'm getting the XLs. That way I can just take all three at once and the only remaining memory problem is solved.

My memory problems weren't anywhere close to being as bad as yours though, so your results could differ from mine.


----------



## catalinahx (Jun 8, 2010)

No memory issues here, at least any that I'm aware of. I started Wellbutrin a little over a month ago myself. Everybody reacts differently. It has made me incredibly irritable if I miss a day (as well as raiding the fridge over hungry when I shouldn't be), and it also made my insomnia 10x worse. Especially when I first started taking it. OH! And HORRIBLE dry throat. Which gave me really bad breath. The dry throat DID go away after about a week and a half though. So your side effects may go away as well. It takes awhile for meds to build up.


----------



## swimswimswam (Nov 29, 2010)

I dropped the drug three days ago and my memory is back to great as ever. no more losing keys, forgetting names, and all the other things a 23 year old shouldn't have to go through.... it also caused impotence for me in a way SSRIs never did (wee wee went woo woo) so I guess it's a win -win for me !


----------



## peaceandlove09 (Aug 10, 2010)

No the memory problems do not go away. At least not for me.



swimswimswam said:


> Hi all,
> I started taking Wellbutrin XL 150 mg about a week ago. Today I forgot a) the name of the gym I have a membership at as well as b) the last name of a good friend. Can anyone say "yes I experienced that and it went away"? I have scoured the forums, yahoo answers, askapatient online and have not seen anyone say "the first few weeks I could not remember very basic things but after that I was fine." Seems either people say "never had a single memory problem" or "had memory problems the entire X years I used Wellbutrin."
> I've seen this question receive "it's not the medicine it's your depression/ADD/etc" but I promise you I'm pretty much a trivia master and these are incredibly basic facts that I should have at the tip of my fingers. It's quite scary!
> 
> ...


----------



## swimswimswam (Nov 29, 2010)

yep, i stopped taking it as a result


----------



## rockyraccoon (Dec 13, 2010)

I started Wellbutrin about 5 days ago 150 mg xl, and I have not noticed any memory problems. My mouth is a little dry, but thank God it's not giving me any sexual side effects.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

Interesting. Over 8 years on SAS and this is the first time I ever heard of Wellbutrin being associated with memory problems. Memory is a problem one normally hears associated with benzos. I went up to 450 mg and never experienced that. I stopped Wellbutrin as it didn't help me any, other than as a mild appetite suppressant.


----------



## Cerberus (Feb 13, 2005)

Yeah, I recently went off it for a few weeks, my memory improved, and I felt like me again. When I went back on it, I felt like I was losing my mind. I have trouble reading and retaining info. It's too bad because it gave me energy, made me goal-oriented, and made socializing somewhat pleasurable (very odd for me).


----------



## Destined2B (Jan 6, 2011)

English being my second fluent language, I did notice that sometimes I was just forgetting the proper words to use in a conversation. My expressions started to become very choppy and simplistic. 2 weeks off it and back to my sophisticated word usage.


----------

